# las vegas conventions?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

what really goes on men? is it as bad as you hear it is? are there woman everywhere like it is portrayed?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I go to a trade show in Vegas every other year. It's really not a big deal

The strip does have an undeniable adult air to it and if you go looking for something, you will probably find it. 

Once you're off the strip, it's just a dusty Western town like Phoenix with row after row of stucco, zero property line single floor family homes. 

I stay with a blood relative when I go.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Las Vegas is anything you want it to be.

It can be clean adult fun. Like the Crazy Horse or some of the adult shows. Gambling, a few drinks, etc.

It can be dirty, like having hookers sent to your room with a phone call.

It can be rated "G" if that's what you want. There are tons of great shows and awesome food.

I go a couple of times a year for different reasons. I like to rent a Harley and burn hundreds of miles in the desert. Death Valley, Valley of Fire state park, Virgin River, Zion, Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam and long fast stretches of lonely highway are what get me off.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

One of the biggest convention is CES (Consumer electronics show) and guess what other convention runs right at the same time also....

AVN convention!!!!

Me and 2 of my cousin's husbands used to hit the CES show and since AVN was there also we decided we should just head on over to see what the hoopla was about with the AVN convention.

Funny thing is, on our 1st trip we did the conventions, shows and at night we were deciding to goto a strip club or watch a movie...

So 3 married guys alone in Las Vegas at night decided to watch a movie, hahahahahahahaha. Been an inside joke between the 3 of us for the past 7 or 8 years.

A bit off topic but yes, there is alot of bad things that happen at the conventions but then again alot of bad things can happen anywhere. It's all about the person and not the environment. And alcohol is no excuse unless you were drugged then that's a crime.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I've gone on business conventions there and honestly, it was kinda boring. Lots of people all with their hand out wanting money. Lots of idiot tourists and old convention guys drinking too much.

I'm sure there is stuff going on there, but there is also a lot of hype too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

well thank you for your input. My husband has been there for three days now and I arrived home to two new strange VM on my home number(pocket dials I don't know?) One message is of my husband and male (working his booth seemingly) discussing the "topogragphy" of a chinese woman at the show wearing all black. My husband is on vm saying he can not see her topography clearly because of her black top. Other male continues to describe a chinese wifes boob make over. Next VM is my husband reintroducing himself to a "Maggie" at another booth saying :"hi we met earlier "how is the show going for you?" He is recorded saying "so are you in for the week? she replies "no going home tomorrow".
He asks "so are you from China?'" no she says "from Miami". So now yet again I am left in awe of what my husband is doing? He has cheated on me with Japanese women and gotten blow jobs from men. Now I have to come home from a long day at work to hear this **** on VM. This man is no good!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Amanda,

I've been to Vegas a couple of times. If person is looking to do wild things it's not hard to find. There are the people along the sidewalk handing out calling cards for call girls. I kid you not.

For what you have said you husband does, it's believable that he's finding a lot of things to get involved in. 

Are you staying with him?


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I really should have been out last year but I have been hoping for a change or a sign to tell me otherwise. I just don't know how or why I got two VM with him talking about and too other women. It seems almost deliberate


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

amanda1959 said:


> I really should have been out last year but I have been hoping for a change or a sign to tell me otherwise. I just don't know how or why I got two VM with him talking about and too other women. It seems almost deliberate


I could be deliberate. Or it could just be a lucky thing... like fate giving you a message.

When I caught my husband cheating, it turned out that he had been leaving clues all over the place for several months. Note papers with phone numbers on them. Email addresses. When I started to look I even found a paper where he was writing a woman's name over and over like a middle school kid.

So I started calling the numbers and sending emails. Boy did I learn a lot. It was almost like she was screaming at me to find the clues.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes I don't even have to look hard....just come home and listen to his pocket dials...what an ass. I am so angry I could spit bullets. We were seperated for a year last year and now I have to get hit over the head again. There is only so much I can take. The problem is when he gets home he will minimize the whole thing and accuse me of reading too much into it but with his history he is just a cad.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not certain from what you wrote that anything is happening..... I wouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

“What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!“.…..or was that Mexico??? 

Anyhow, my sister lived in Las Vegas for a number of years. As others have already implied, Vegas is what you make of it. Personally I’m not much of a Las Vegas person and a forced visit (e.g.; a friend getting married or friends wanting a group trip) every 6 yrs or so is more than good enough for me.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Isn't there a TAM convention coming up in Vegas?

I guess we can all find out.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

amanda1959 said:


> well thank you for your input. My husband has been there for three days now and I arrived home to two new strange VM on my home number(pocket dials I don't know?) One message is of my husband and male (working his booth seemingly) discussing the "topogragphy" of a chinese woman at the show wearing all black. My husband is on vm saying he can not see her topography clearly because of her black top. Other male continues to describe a chinese wifes boob make over. Next VM is my husband reintroducing himself to a "Maggie" at another booth saying :"hi we met earlier "how is the show going for you?" He is recorded saying "so are you in for the week? she replies "no going home tomorrow".
> He asks "so are you from China?'" no she says "from Miami". So now yet again I am left in awe of what my husband is doing? He has cheated on me with Japanese women and gotten blow jobs from men. Now I have to come home from a long day at work to hear this **** on VM. This man is no good!


I think in certain male environments they’ll talk that way about women. While I do look at and think about women it’s most certainly not in the same way your H does and I’d certainly never talk about them with anybody else. Anyway I’d say that your H still has other women very much on his mind and because of that may well be on the pull.

The big thing is he betrayed you and broke your trust. You should have been able to have had no fears about him being away from home, but that’s not the case is it. So this is how your life is going to be.

Amanda you come across as a real decent woman but somehow you’ve gone and fallen in love with a total jerk. I well remember your fears about finding another man due to your age. Honestly if you’re in good health, kept yourself fit your age is nothing these days and there are plenty of good men looking for a good woman.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

amanda1959 said:


> what really goes on men? is it as bad as you hear it is? are there woman everywhere like it is portrayed?


The question isn't whether or not the Sin City will corrupt a man(or a woman), its whether the man doth protest too much if their significant other would like to come with.


----------

